# For those who are acne prone: Foundation or TM?



## beautiijunkii (Jul 31, 2009)

I have acne prone, sensitive, combo skin and I have been looking for a foundation that won't break me out or a TM. Can you please advise me as to what you use and your success with it? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 31, 2009)

i use mac select spf 15 liquid foundation. i wash my face 2ce a day with black soap. hth


----------



## lancomebaby (Jul 31, 2009)

i have acne prone skin as well
I would say PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM MAC FOUNDATION ! it will break you our worse

I use Lancome right now and previously I have used flori roberts/iman with no issues


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 1, 2009)

TM's can be tricky, if you decide to use on, get an oil free formula.  I have been LM tinted moisturizer all summer. It hasn't caused me any problems.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 1, 2009)

I am extremely acne prone and I get oily within 5 minutes of putting on my makeup sometimes and so far, MakeUp Forever hasn't caused me any problems. I use Mat Velvet and HD(Mixed most of the time) and I used both on separate occasions and neither has broken me out. 

I've also learned that MAC's MSF's break me out *insert sad face*.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_i use mac select spf 15 liquid foundation.* i wash my face 2ce a day with black soap*. hth_

 
I love, love, love my black soap. My face feels so clean when I use it.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Revlon Colorstay and Mary KAy foundations are the only ones I will use for an all day thing. I use MAC Studio fix on special occasions because it WILL block my pores.

I highly recommend the revlon oil free formula


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 1, 2009)

My daughter is acne prone and has been able to keep it under control by cleansing and toning frequently. CRUSHGROOVE cosmetics work for her. They are made from natural substances. She avoids MAC products and blushes.


----------



## F.A.B. (Aug 1, 2009)

I have sensitive skin and I use MAC SFF, Smashbox foundation and tinted moisture, and Iman foundation stick with no problems.  Revlon Colorstay foundation made my face itch.  I also had an allergic reaction for MUFE foundation.  Everyone's skin is different.  I think you should experiment with both TM and foundations which are oil free and see how they work with your skin.  

Good Luck!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *F.A.B.* 

 
_I have sensitive skin and I use MAC SFF, Smashbox foundation and tinted moisture, and Iman foundation stick with no problems.  Revlon Colorstay foundation made my face itch.  I also had an allergic reaction for MUFE foundation.  Everyone's skin is different.  I think you should experiment with both TM and foundations which are oil free and see how they work with your skin.  

Good Luck!_

 
Thank you very much!


----------



## AdrianUT (Aug 1, 2009)

Im a sensitive, oily/combo acne prone. I use Revlon Colorstay in Combo/Oily formula for more "done up" looks and use Studio Fix Powder dusted on with a big brush for everyday looks. The Studio Fix doesnt cause me to break out but I hear it does to some people. I top everything with either MAC blot powder or Prescriptives Virtual Matte Powder.  I think the key for me not getting broken out is really making sure I remove all my makeup when I get home. 

I hear the Prescriptives Virtual Matte foundation is pretty good but, I don't own it myself.  I might try it when my Colorstay runs low.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_  I think the key for me not getting broken out is really making sure I remove all my makeup when I get home._

 
I've been thinking this, too! Lately I've been making sure that I use makeup remover cloths just to make sure I get all that residue off my face.


----------



## Destiny007 (Aug 2, 2009)

My skin has never been sensitive or acne-prone, that is until I used MAC SFF!  If you're skin is already sensitive and acne-prone, I suggest you *RUN* the other way.  I would say try Laura Mercier's TM.  Got a sample at Sephora and fell in love.  Just my $0.02...for what it's worth!


----------



## iadoremac (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah it is very important that your face gets cleaned after makeup I use black soap to wash my face every night and it leaves it squeaky clean. also bc my skin is very sensitive i change my pillow case every other day


----------



## AdrianUT (Aug 8, 2009)

I use a make up remover wipe first (Almay-I recommend these they feel more like a toning/cleaning than the slimy feel some wipes give). Then I also follow with my cleanser after. I find taking everything off with at least the makeup wipe as soon as I hit the door has cut down on my breakouts. Since using Studio fix I haven't had any increased break outs and right now I am only breaking out that time of the month. The SF fluid did tear me UP and I don't have a color match in it. I think what breaks you out is very different for every one. I personally can't use things with too many "natural" ingredients in it flares my acne and eczema. 
I've never found a tinted moisturizer that matched me and/or didn't slip and slide and make me greasy even with Blot on top :-(. I had to learn the hard way that oil-free doesnt mean grease free.

I kind of like Maybelline's Pure foundation but, the shades are limited.  I have it in Tan which is a bit neutral on me but fine. It's water based and dries matte and has light coverage (like a tinted moisturizer but doesnt moisturize the skin AT ALL).It;s pretty cheap so no big money lost (Mine was BOGO at Walgreens) or just return it.  Don't know if I can say it has caused breakouts as I have only worn it a few times, It just doesnt hold up in the heat here so maybe when it cools down a tad bit.


----------

